# Get the DISH PVR 508 for $199??



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

You might want to take advantage of this offer and order the 501 PVR for $199 before this offer disappears. The link is gone on the existing customers webpage, but the webpage is still there.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/offers/501_upgrade/index.shtml

A friend of mind took advantage of this offer and since they were out of stock of the 501 PVR at the time of his install, they upgraded him to the 509 PVR at no extra cost.

The 509 PVR as can store up to 70 hours of video, which is double the storage space of the 501 PVR. The 509 PVR must have come out around the same time as the 721 PVR, but it's sure is a lot cheaper than the 721 PVR ($549).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Are you sure that isn't the 508 PVR ?

The other consideration is that you have to upgrade to AT150 for a year for the $199 price.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry, It is the 508 PVR


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'd rather pay $299 at Sears and skip any more commitments (one year, AT150, CCAutoPay, must be PRO Merger etc...)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If your gonna get it at Sears, wait and save $30, during one of there 10% off everything in the store sales


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

The page is there. 
From the main page for existing customers, click on the receiver under 'Hot Technology'. Offer is valid till 7/31/02

I'm gonna tell my sister to try and get the 508 for the price of the 501.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've got a suspicion this was posted by an employee of E*. The same post, word for word on "the other forum". I'd say, point us in the direction of a promotion we couldn't resist. Obviously, those of us here are more than your average subscribers. To post this ad, which has been run on the E* site for months, trying to insinuate this is a deal that can't be passed up...a great opportunity...etc... is just plain rude.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Offer is valid till 7/31/02


And before that is was vaild up until 3/1/02 and before that it was 2/1.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

awful darn close to spam?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nah I dont think so. I dont think the thread was ment to do any harm, the orginal poster is not an E* employee, an IP trace traces him back to california, or his host anyways.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry Mike, I don't work for DISH nor does anyone in my family. I just thought I would let others know what happen to a good friend of mind. He's already an AT150 sub and I didn't see anything that you have to keep using the CC autopay after you get your PVR.

Unless your browser has this webpage saved. There's also no longer a link to this webpage on the "existing customers" webpage. Looks like they may be trying to hide this offer now.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/offers/existing.shtml

If you click on the "more ->" icon in the HOT TECHNOLGY section, it takes you to the DISH 500 upgrade webpage.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Guest-
1) Register yourself instead of posting anonymously. I'm registered and my e-mail is posted for private conversations.
2) I'm not new to using IE. I cleared the cache and find the front page still showing the offer. It is nothing special.
3) Your link doesn't work.
4) Here's a copy / paste from the ad.

DishPVR 501 Upgrade Offer for Current Dish Network customers


Purchase a DishPVR 501 receiver. 
Commit to America's Top 150 Programming Package for 12 consecutive months. If you already subscribe, just extend the commitment 12 months. 
Enroll in Credit Card Autopay if not already enrolled.

5) No thanks


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Steve...thanks for checking the IP. I just found it odd that the same exact post is on two forums. I consider spam unsolicited advertising. I'll chill out now.

Thanks


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

It doesn't say anything about the 508:shrug: 
Were they out of stock and they offered you a 508?
I just received my 3rd 501 and the box is damaged. I want to send it back and ask for a new one. Maybe I can get a 508:shrug:


----------



## Kboucher (Jun 18, 2002)

I ordered my 501 on the 5th of July and setup the install for Mon the 8th. When the D* installer came he had in his hot little hands a 508. I asked him how I received the 508 instead of the 501 and he said they were out of the 501's and are using the 508 for all installs. I guess the promotion offer has drained their inventory. On the CCpay you don't have to do that but it will cost you $14.95 more if you don't. My total price was $213.95 for a 508 yoohoo


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If I were to go with this offer would it have to be professionally installed or could I do it myself. Whats so difficult about unhooking the 6 cables on the back of my 2800 and connecting them to the 501 or 508.


----------



## Kboucher (Jun 18, 2002)

I think if you ordered just the 501 for self install D* may wait and send you a 501 when they get them (not sure on this) but the company they used in my area to install mine (which you are right just remove one and plug in the other) did not have any 501's so he brought the 508. I don't know if all dealers are having the same problem with inventory or I was just lucky. Going to order another one now since I know the dealer they will send to do install only has 508's


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Kboucher - 
D* = DirectTv
E* = Echostar / Dish Network


----------



## slanich (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *If I were to go with this offer would it have to be professionally installed or could I do it myself. Whats so difficult about unhooking the 6 cables on the back of my 2800 and connecting them to the 501 or 508. *


I tried this, and no luck, even after speaking with a CSR supervisor. DISH refuses to ship a 501 directly to a subscriber, they require using an installer to bring it to you.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Does the installer have to install it or can he just give to me to hook up. I can just barley get away with using 6' cables to go from my HT rcvr to my Dish IRD, I dont want some installer to have to take my HT system apart just to hook the thing up.


----------



## Mdknapp (May 15, 2002)

Anyone know how I could check to see if I would receive a 501 or 508 in my area?

Thanks!

Matthew
[email protected]


----------

